# Using CB Fertility Monitor before IUI - what's going on??!!



## LoobyC (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi everyone

Am new to the site and posting on here but have been reading for a while and you all seem so lovely I wonder if someone might be able to offer me some advice or reassurance??!!

Am hoping to start IUI in the next month or so and being the planner / control freak that I am I went ahead and bought a Clearblue fertility monitor back in October.  Started tracking straight away and for the first two cycles I had peak days showing up on CD 14 each day.  Stupid me assumed that I would be like clockwork every month but December came and went with no peak at all, just high days then down to low.  AF arrived 3 days late and LWC assured me it was probably just the sticks not picking up the surge.  So today is CD 14 and yet again I've only got a high reading.  Have tried also using the CB digital OPK in case it was a batch of faulty sticks but that has come up with nothing.  

Has anyone else had something similar?  Any advice?  I know stressing about it can't be helping but I'm feeling so low and haven't slept for 2 nights for worrying about it.  Just want to cry!!  

Looby x


----------



## BigBlueEyes (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Looby, the monitor can take a few cycles to get to know you - it is possible that you surged and it didn't pick it up and it is possible you didn't surge at all that month.  I had a "missed" month the cycle before I conceived #1...

Also, it is perfectly possible for you to ovulate earlier or later each month - stress and fatigue can delay ovulation for instance.  So relax and make sure you are creating the best possible environment for your body to release an egg.

Did you get a peak today?


----------



## LoobyC (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, thanks for replying!  

Am trying to stay calm but you know what that's like - easier said then done!  Didn't get peak today  Tested this morning when I woke up and also when I got home from work using different monitors.  Think I'll ring the clinic tomorrow and see what they say.  

Thanks again, really good to have some wise words.  Louise x


----------

